# Little test thread - think I finally see a line at 11dpo



## josephine3

Hi ladies! I know most of you are in the testing groups anyway but thought I'd do a little test thread as I'm sure I'm finally getting a line!!
Last couple of days I've had squinters or lines when I tilt the test but today at 11dpo I feel like I finally see a real line.
Do you see it?! All pics are same test x


----------



## tdog

Oh oh oh I see it oh I really hope it gets darker for you omg xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks @tdog!! This one looks like an actual line right not an imaginary squinter lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Good luck!


----------



## monroea

I see a line on that second picture. Good luck!


----------



## tdog

josephine3 said:


> Thanks @tdog!! This one looks like an actual line right not an imaginary squinter lol

Definitely looks like a line you are not imagining it xx


----------



## NightFlower

I see it


----------



## josephine3

12doo this morning, fmu but was up in the night.. Iv got period pain today though feel like af could start any minute..


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I see it definitely on the last one. Gl ❤️❤️


----------



## NightFlower

I also see it on the last pic too. Hope af stays away for you. Did u test again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too <3


----------



## josephine3

Well I think af is here.. Light for now but I'm pretty sure I'm out :-(


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry to hear that af is arriving. Hope next cycle is the one if ttc


----------



## monroea

@josephine3 No! I was so convinced by that last test. Maybe it's just implantation???


----------



## lomelindi17

I def see more noticeable of a line on that newest one from 12 dpo. Did you test again today?? I hope it's just implantation!!


----------

